# Displaying Lazy Susans



## joew (Apr 22, 2008)

Does anyone have a good way to display lazy susans at shows. I just sit them on table, but can only display so many that way.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Maybe some curtains and mirrors will create a setting that is more desirable. You can also display one or two and have the rest nearby for people to choose from. I would recommend keeping the other ones hidden somewhere.


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

I used plate/picture racks to display my platters when I did craft shows. I am sure they would work with lazy susans.

Greg


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

I was recently at a show where one vendor had absolutely beautiful lazy susans - he had two set on the table flat and then had a "rack" made from dowel rods that served as a holder of sorts - he had maybe 10-12 more in the rack and you could see them just fine and it looked like people were having no trouble getting good looks at his wares.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

The only way to catch attention is to have them moving but that would require a little motor under one of them.

Jim


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Stack them in an offset way so any of them will spin to be seen more easily. As people spin the stack, they will be able to see in between the boards. If they like one, it would be easy to just lift the stack above that one to see the whole board.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Or maybe a rack for pot lids. The wood one (without the hooks) could be hung on a wall of your display or maybe hung at the edge of a table. 
.








.


----------



## joew (Apr 22, 2008)

thank you for all the ideas.


----------



## PineSucks (Aug 3, 2015)

> The only way to catch attention is to have them moving but that would require a little motor under one of them.
> 
> Jim
> 
> - Jim Jakosh


LOL This was the first thought to enter my mind.


----------



## ryguy (Apr 27, 2010)

Joe,

I made a rack that folds up and I take it to shows and it works great. If you look in my projects section (craft booth pics) and then the pic that is the close up of my cutting boards, on the end are the lazy susans. It displays five of them and has worked really well for me. (plus it folds up nicely). You could go higher, but it might get a little top heavy. Take a look and see if it would work for you. I could take some more pics and send them if necessary.

Ryan


----------

